

Announcing $100,000 for Startups on Google Cloud Platform - kevbin
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2014/09/announcing-100000-dollars-for-startups-on-google-cloud-platform.html

======
jacquesm
Before reading that I mentally added 'in google cloud platform credit' to the
title and I'm really not surprised that that's how it is.

So, this is more likely $30K worth of _costs_ to google rather than what you
get for it and once you're on that stuff and need to scale the lock-in you'll
experience is going to be worth a lot more than that $100K to you.

Remember how people get started on crack, the first pipe is always free.

